# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  MAC Code

## rgarrison

(This thread is associated with Part 9 of the SqlCredit series.)

Please provide feedback on the MAC schema and stored procedure code.

Is there a simpler way to do the SELECT and make sure it returns the correct results?

----------

